# Can anyone help me determine the type of this Stanley transitional plane?



## NovacWoodworks (May 19, 2018)

Any Stanley Type experts out there?

I picked up an early Stanley transitional plane at a garage sale last weekend but I'm having difficulties determining the type as I can only find type studies for metal body planes and Liberty Bell planes. If anyone has extensive knowledge of Stanley types and/or transitional planes your insight would be greatly appreciated!

Based on the patents and features listed below it lines up pretty well with Stanley type 2 or 3 metal body bench planes, but I'm hoping that someone with more transitional plane knowledge will be able to confirm or deny if that applies to these planes as well.

It has the eagle trademark (with the number below) stamped into the toe, the Bailey's Patent Aug. 31, 1856, Aug. 6, 1867 stamped on the inside of the recessed adjustment knob, and Bailey's Patent Dec. 24, 1867 stamped on the cap iron. I can't see any part of the stamp on the iron and I don't want to start cleaning more than brushing the dirt and dust off until I've dated the plane.









Trademark Stamp









Adjustment Knob









Cap Iron


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Is it 20 inches long?
2 3/8 wide blade?
if so, it is a model 29.
I can't make out the marks on the blade.

Murphy's oils soap would make the body cleaner and marks more legable.


----------



## NovacWoodworks (May 19, 2018)

> Is it 20 inches long?
> 2 3/8 wide blade?
> if so, it is a model 29.
> I can t make out the marks on the blade.
> ...


It is a model 29. I'm just trying to figure out when it was made before I start restoring it. If it's as early a piece as I think it is I don't want to over do the restoration.


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Says 1850 on the adjuster dial


----------



## NovacWoodworks (May 19, 2018)

> Says 1850 on the adjuster dial
> 
> - r33tc0w


The 1856 and 1867 patent dates are present on the adjustment knob from 1869-1899 (in the case of metal body planes at least) I'm looking to get help narrowing down the specific Type of this plane through the combination of the features/patents on the various parts.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Go to Timetestedtools….and look up the info on the Transitional Planes….

I have the later ones without the eagle..









No. 28 and No. 29….someone had trimmed the 29 down a bit on the ends…


----------



## NovacWoodworks (May 19, 2018)

> Go to Timetestedtools….and look up the info on the Transitional Planes….
> 
> I have the later ones without the eagle..
> 
> ...


Those are some nice looking planes! 
I just came across the Timetestedtools article last night, it's the best resource I've seen so far, but I still can't quite narrow it down as much as I'd like to.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Does it have a lateral adjustment lever?

1886 is when laterals were added to transitionals.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The Eagle logo was early. We'd need to see more to really determine the exact type.


----------



## NovacWoodworks (May 19, 2018)

> The Eagle logo was early. We d need to see more to really determine the exact type.
> 
> - Don W


What details would you need to see?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> The Eagle logo was early. We d need to see more to really determine the exact type.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> ...


http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/03/04/my-transitional-planes/


----------

